# Couple CPD shots



## raptor87 (Jan 10, 2008)

Messing around with the camera. I dont have a macro lens and this was a pretty high iso (6400) so I had to do some serious noise reduction.


_MG_7622-Edit by bdrram03


_MG_7595-Edit by bdrram03


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

I love my CPDs. Tons of personality and just fun to watch. They always swim to the front when they see someone come by to the tank, expecting food  Such a beautiful fish!


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

That second photo is really close. Did you have to crop the image? Looks great! I love the highlights on the top of the fish on the second shot.


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

Gorgeous fish. Do they swim mainly at top level of the tank like other danios? Or more so the middle?


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Mine mainly swim around the middle and bottom of the tank, they are also in a species only tank.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine are everywhere. When I put flake food on the surface, they have no issues swimming up to the top of the surface to greedily eat. They are also in a species only tank.


----------



## Sharon_hazan (May 5, 2016)

amazing !! 
love this fish


----------



## LionelC (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a 55 gallon heavily planted with cherry shrimp and CPDs only. I love them, they are active and beautiful fish. I have tried several times to get a few good pictures like this and have not had any luck. The are very active so you did a great job. 




LionelC


----------



## a_cynical_optimist (Jan 16, 2016)

Love these guys, beautiful little fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

One of the most beautiful looking fish I've ever owned - compatible and well-behaved too - a joy to keep !


----------

